# Nissan Leaf's Sell Out In Canada In Just Two Hours



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Last weekend, Nissan Canada officially began the reservation process for the all-new electric Leaf. Within two hours, all Leaf inventory was reserved.

On August 27th, Canadians attended one of 27 Nissan Leaf certified dealers and were invited to reserve the electric vehicle for a refundable $99 deposit. Judy Wheeler, Nissan Canada's director of marketing, said, "Response from Canadians since we first revealed the Nissan Leaf in 2009 has been astounding, so we're not surprised that our first inventory of 40 model year '11 cars were snapped up so quickly".

Nissan says that Leaf deliveries will begin sometime in September for Canadians that reserved the vehicle. Nissan will also be selling 600 units of the 2012 model year Leaf sometime soon.

More: *Nissan Leaf's Sell Out In Canada In Just Two Hours* on AutoGuide.com


----------

